# Yep cockeral



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

When you are born with a big comb and at 3 weeks old your wattles start turning red...
Morks baby true to form


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

What kind is the definite he?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> When you are born with a big comb and at 3 weeks old your wattles start turning red...
> Morks baby true to form
> 
> View attachment 29962
> View attachment 29963


Is this that one out of Brownie's batch?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was looking at my chicks yesterday and counted 5 cockerels,at least, out of a dozen.I don't know what I'm gonna do with them.......


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well rehoming would be unrealistic IMO. I would try but it may be best to list them later on Craig's List as meat birds. 
Science is getting closer to sexing birds before they hatch. I guess it would make things easier.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yaasss the Germans are making a thingy too do it I'm so excited


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I was looking at my chicks yesterday and counted 5 cockerels,at least, out of a dozen.I don't know what I'm gonna do with them.......


dinner?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> dinner?


YES! I heard there was place that serves a fantastic oatmeal with mealworm sprinkles, they'll love it! *giggles*


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is olive egger rir langshan mix. 
He hatched out of an olive egg. I was sooo hoping he was a female, but at hatch he was born with a huge comb. Thats when i knew he was a he.
He will be huge once full grown, a good meat bird, with a fantastic amazing friendly temperment just like mork


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes he is from brownies batch. I had 6 chicks hatch from that group, and 7 bredas hatch


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 7 roos. And darnit! I like them all!


----------

